# Selling SA weeks



## JimJ (Mar 17, 2008)

I need to sell my SA weeks.  Has anyone had any luck in this regard by dealing with Marc Thomas?


----------



## Mimi39 (Jun 23, 2008)

Jim, did you sell through Marc Thomas, if so how did things turn out?


----------



## JimJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Received checks in the mail today for 2 of the weeks I had listed through Marc.  





Mimi39 said:


> Jim, did you sell through Marc Thomas, if so how did things turn out?


----------



## Twhelan2000 (Jul 19, 2008)

Did things go smoothly and can you send contact info for marc thomas? I own SA weeks and while i am not ready to sell today i would like this information should I decide to sell.Thanks.


----------



## Anne S (Jul 20, 2008)

Who is Marc Thomas?


----------



## xnavyss (Jul 21, 2008)

You could try Ron.  You won't get much and it will take awhile.

Last October Ron advised me my two weeks (Red and White) were only worth about 325.00 and he was going to take the 2 2008 weeks in my space bank and reimburse me the Maintenance Fee's.  He advised me not to use those 2 weeks.  

That was October of 2007.

The middle of May 2008 I noticed one of those spacebanked weeks were gone.  I called RCI and was told the weeks were sold.  I contacted Ron and was told the he would not be taking the remaining week and payment should be received in about 2 months.  Needless to say, I was upset.

As of today I have not received payment, but it has only been 2 months and he did say, "about".  

Joe


----------



## ajhcmaj (Jul 21, 2008)

I am not asking why you might be selling the weeks, but I have a question.

I have owned 2 SA weeks since 1999.  We have had tremendous trades.  Even today, they dont trade as good, but for Florida and Mexico, I can find something always.  Yes I cant get Crane Resort, Windjammer in St. Lucia like I used to, but I am paying like $200 a year in maintence and the RCI trade fee.  Cant beat that.

Is there some reason that people should look at trading now.  Maybe buying something for 1-2k that is points related for like 50k points and then pay a 500 a year maintence.


----------



## Mimi39 (Jul 22, 2008)

xnavyss said:


> You could try Ron.  You won't get much and it will take awhile.
> 
> Last October Ron advised me my two weeks (Red and White) were only worth about 325.00 and he was going to take the 2 2008 weeks in my space bank and reimburse me the Maintenance Fee's.  He advised me not to use those 2 weeks.
> 
> ...



Who is Ron?


----------



## Anne S (Jul 22, 2008)

JimJ (or anybody), I would really appreciate information regarding Marc Thomas, since I might be interested in selling my SA weeks. How do I go about contacting him? TIA!


----------



## Mimi39 (Jul 22, 2008)

I listed with Marc, too, based on positive feed back on TUG.  We have gotten great exchanges with our South Africa weeks through RCI, but for the next couple of years we are planning some non-timeshare trips, so don't need the extra weeks, that is why we want to sell one week.


----------



## rwroth (Jul 22, 2008)

*Marc*

OK, you all -- I've just listed my Sudwala week with Marc Thomas, so we'll see how efficient he is. Bear in mind that he does have a $99 "up front" registration fee to have the week listed & then a $400 fee if/when the unit is sold. Marc can be reached at 1-800-704-1455 (Texas) or by email at timeshare@consolidated.net. His web site is www/worldwidetimeshareresales.com

As I've noted before, I have had a long inactivity with Ron, probably because of his illness. I hope he gets back active soon.


----------



## JACKC (Jul 26, 2008)

*fees seem high for selling a cheap SA*



rwroth said:


> OK, you all -- I've just listed my Sudwala week with Marc Thomas, so we'll see how efficient he is. Bear in mind that he does have a $99 "up front" registration fee to have the week listed & then a $400 fee if/when the unit is sold. <snip>



Does Marc think he can sell Sudwala's for more than listing + marketing fees? I'm  a little skeptical. 

Let us know the outcome. I might try him if it works.

Jack


----------



## cali girl (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with Jack, his fees seem high for a SA unit. I think I only paid about 400. each for my Dikhololo's from Herb years ago.


----------



## JimJ (Aug 24, 2008)

*More weeks sold*

I listed 6 weeks with Marc.  I sold one on my own and got 4 sold so far with Marc.  Price them right and he seems to get the traffic to get them sold.  One to go.!


----------



## Mimi39 (Sep 15, 2008)

Jim, did you purchase any of Mark's "featured ads" at a higher price, which he seems to be pushing now?  I'm really not into paying more, but he implies that this is the way I'll get a buyer.


----------



## PClapham (Sep 15, 2008)

I suggest you try TUG first.  Closing can be done for $100 through the agency used by timesharetitle.com
Anita


----------



## janej (Sep 15, 2008)

I sold one SA week on TUG and one on bidshare a few years ago.  I priced them at $500 each.  It took a while, but both sold without too much trouble.  The resort took care of the transfer.  The seller paid the resort directly.  It was under $100 each time.  I have one SA week left.  I am very happy with it.


----------



## JimJ (Sep 17, 2008)

Mimi39 said:


> Jim, did you purchase any of Mark's "featured ads" at a higher price, which he seems to be pushing now?  I'm really not into paying more, but he implies that this is the way I'll get a buyer.



Nope, didn't go the featured ad route.


----------



## longnoury (Sep 19, 2008)

*Sold with Ron*

Ron sold my Sudwala red 2 bdrm for $250 but still no cash after 7 months. Recently got a E-mail from the resort saying the unit has been transfered and I am not responsible for the maintenance fees. I E-mailed Ron to find out whats going on and he said he was waiting for confirmation from the resort that it was transfered. This was 6 weeks ago. I know Ron's a nice guy and all but I feel like I'm getting the run around from him.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Nov 3, 2008)

if anyone is still thinking about selling, let me know.

thanks!


----------



## got4boys (Nov 11, 2008)

*Still waiting for money from Ron Too*



longnoury said:


> Ron sold my Sudwala red 2 bdrm for $250 but still no cash after 7 months. Recently got a E-mail from the resort saying the unit has been transfered and I am not responsible for the maintenance fees. I E-mailed Ron to find out whats going on and he said he was waiting for confirmation from the resort that it was transfered. This was 6 weeks ago. I know Ron's a nice guy and all but I feel like I'm getting the run around from him.



I'm still waiting to get my monies from Ron too. I got notice from the resort that the shares were already transferred. It has been months!:annoyed:


----------



## Mimi39 (Jan 30, 2009)

Has anyone sold with Mark Thomas recently?  He told me he had a buyer for my week a couple of months ago and haven't heard anything since.


----------



## philemer (Jan 30, 2009)

Two other sellers to consider are Cape Escape in SA and Scott Riddle at tradingtime.net


----------

